# Swagger Round 4 3/12/11



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It is time to Swagger at the river. Signup ends at 12:30. Race begins at 1:00.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll be there, good lord willin'


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

looking forward to it.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey is ready...Bringing new weapon


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ohhh yeah*

Get yo swagga on...Baby.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

fast1970 said:


> Monkey is ready...Bringing new weapon


Do share......?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

The Skillett's out for blood had a bad weekend,
Need to redeem myself...........haha


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

A little more time now so I went and found the standings. Over $600 in the purse so far. You are going to want these points. Here is the link to the standings. I am 2nd to last in 2 classes. Hardly anywhere to go but up....

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3285772


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

skillett said:


> The Skillett's out for blood had a bad weekend,
> Need to redeem myself...........haha


Promise not to hit ya on the way by!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Weather looks awesome for Saturday.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Will be there cant wait need some river time.


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

*track help*

:work: I should be there on Friday for some track TLC.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Momma has me this weekend sad2sm


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Do share......?


Electric ride..Gonna juice up the lil truck class...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just talked to Vernon. Track is ready and they have installed a new deck on pit lane. No more pot holes in the pit. Lol. I think Grayson and Chuck caused the hole with thier antics at the last HARC.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Tell Vernon I've got those "freebies" he was saying I never give him........come to the next HARC to get them!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Will do


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

SKILLET !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone got a gallon of VP 30% they wanna unload at the river...Monkey is bringin cash...


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks river I had a good time. Running truggy is awesome, if you ain't got one get one! I think I coulda taken first in truggy but the setup was way way off!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea u need to talk to that mugen guy about it. Sounds like he sold u a pile.
Good job on the 28 second lap. Now you need to get a motor that runs.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time. Thanks to all that came out. I will try to get results sent out this evening. I think we may have to the truggy guys about contact. Really wasn't hacking going on but it was full contact. Very entertaining.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Had a blast....*

Great fun at the river....

Darren you do a great job....I was laughing most of the night....and thanks for watching the line this time....Fair is fair....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are the finishing orders. Race results have been mailed out.
_1-8 Sportsman Buggy (A Main)_
Scotty Holland
Ryan Fox Mosley
Vernon Petenbrink
Mike Garrett
Keith McDonald
Coy Sims
Z-Man

_1-8 Expert Buggy (A Main)_
Mad Dog
Mark Morrow
Suttin Bowpen
Monkey
Brian Stanford
Skillett
Rob Tyus

_1-8 Truggy (A Main)_
Mark Morrow
Shane Mac
Ken Wasek
Dillan Schuster
Mike Garrett
Ryan Fox Mosley
Rob Tyus
Vernon Petenbrink
Grayson Whitt

147024
_1-8 Sports. E Buggy (A Main)_
Jake Dillenger
Darren Williams
Suttin Bowpen
Keith McDonald
Price Mayfield
Lance Clark
Michael McDonald
Travis Stovall
Aaron English

147024
_4 X 4 Short Course (A Main)_
Lance Clark
Monkey
Leeland Knight
Rick Scheppan
Dillan Schuster
Karl Johnson
Konor Owens


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Had a great time Thanks 
Mad dog I really enjoyed the battles in 
the quals.Unfortunately my car wouldn't hold together
After the hacking in the mains....lol
Sportsman looked cleaner than us.....
Can I go back Darrin.......haha


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fun times*

I enjoyed it too Skillet....You will get used to running with the big dogs. and you did drive really good.....Your doing great......


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Point standings*

Here are the updated points. Wow, look at that purse steadily growing!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You better lookout Derrik. I'm already tied with you.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Derrick,
Might want to look over Nitro buggy. Seems some people points are not adding up. Take a look at Maddog and etc...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> Derrick,
> Might want to look over Nitro buggy. Seems some people points are not adding up. Take a look at Maddog and etc...


and mine. briand stanford lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I think he already has the two drops figured in.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

never mind that does not make sense.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

*corrected points*

Thanks for catching the points Chuck. I messed up the excel formula on truggy and expert buggy. Here are the corrected point standings.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> You better lookout Derrik. I'm already tied with you.


I'm looking, and ready!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Nevermind, that brought me down... Lol


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

mine still are not right lol but its ok


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

What is 40+42?


hotrodchevy_77 said:


> mine still are not right lol but its ok


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> What is 40+42?


Cmon Chuck, you forgot to add the zeros!

Tighten up!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> What is 40+42?


lol


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a blast racin! Thanks all who helped, My mains did not go so well, but my Q's were better, one step at a time!!! AHHHHH my 4X4 main...brand new battery pack took a crud, go figure...Buggy main...Ran out of fuel...I WILL get a 12 minute engine..I will..I will ...I WILL!!!


----------

